# pork butt stall



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

How long have you guys seen a pork butt stall for? I've been stuck at 131 for an hour is this normal?


----------



## den60 (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't help you since I haven't done a butt yet (on my list). But, what temperature are you smoking at? Someone who can help you will likely need that information. Also, how big is the butt?


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 16, 2013)

There is no real normal time as every piece of meat is different.  I have had stalls 2hrs or more.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Its 5.5 bonless pork butt and my temp is 240 to 250. I put it in at 530 am and plan on pulling it at 165 to glaze and wrap in tin foil then finish it to 200. Then my plan is to let it rest in the tin foil for an hour. But I'm stalled out at 130


----------



## damon555 (Jun 16, 2013)

All you can do is wait it out. I just had a brisket stall @ 176 for 3 hours. But having seen this before I left plenty of wiggle room in my smoking time. I hope you did too!


----------



## damon555 (Jun 16, 2013)

Another thing, make sure you aren't opening the smoker.....this will kill you on time. If you're lookin' you ain't cookin'.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks damon. Yea I haven't opened the I'd sence I put it on. Just waiting. I should have plenty of time I hope lol. It 11 am now and I'm not eating tell 6. So 7 more hours


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

If you can double check your smoker is at 240+*F. A stall that low is a bit unusual. Typically the stall is in the 160+/- range...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

That temp does seem a little low for a stall. Have the therms you are using been checked for accuracy?  And to answer your question, my last stall was about four hours.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Jimmy untell my digital thermometer for the hopper and pot comes in all I can do is go by is the gauge on the lid. But I did put my meat thermometer in yesturday to verify what the low setting was and it bounced from 240 to 250 as the pellets feed do you think that was an accurate test?


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks David. The answer is no on checking thermometer should I go stick another one in it?


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

I opened the lid for the first time in 6 hours abd it looks burnt but I'm sure that's what there calling the bark I think. I was going to glaze it at 165 and wrap. Will the glaze do anything over that bark?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

If you trust the Therms you are using are accurate then the test is valid. But I think either the Smoker is running lower than 240*F or the Meat Therm is measuring the Meat Low and the actual meat temp is closer to 150*F...JJ


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

I hate to pierce the meat with another thermometer but it sounds like I should


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Check the therm in boiling water or an ice bath before getting another reading.


----------



## den60 (Jun 16, 2013)

See how accurate the thermometer is by sticking it in icewater. It isn't going to help you today but I find having an accurate thermometer that can measure the temp of the smoker as well as that of the meat is invaluable. I use the Maverick ET-732 (many on here do). It isn't too pricey and it works well.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Good call Jimmy I checked it with a standard thermometer and it said 165. I think you might have saved dinner thanks


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol wife is picking me up a Maverik thermometer as we speak. Does a glaze on a pork butt add to the overall flavor? I'm guna spray it every hour tell 200 now. Does that sound right to everyone?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

You are welcome, we are here to help. Glazes on Butts are ok however the overall impact is small. The Bark makes up a small portion of the overall weight so it can fade into the background. A good finishing Sauce makes a Huge difference as the bulk of the meat gets the flavor. If you like the Glaze, mix some into the Pulled meat at the end. It will have a bigger impact...JJ


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks j got the new thermometer in and she is wraped and glazed reading 175. I'm guna start the jj finishing sauce to mix when it pulled. How much do I apply?


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow that finishing sauce is good can wait to pour it all on the pulled pork. Very good jj. I'm wrapped and glazed at 177 now


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

I would start light and keep adding to taste. You don't want it overpowering.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Dave will do


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Seams like its onlyvtising 1 deg every half hour lol. I'm hungry lol but I hope its worth the wait.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh it will be. Patience my friend.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Tis pork butt has been at 192 for an hour does that sound right? I didn't think a 5.5 boneless pork but would take 12 hours lol


----------



## smokinjj (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny I'm doing a boneless Boston butt today to. I'm at 175 right now going on 7 and a half hours. I'm very patient when it comes to smoking because I have lived and learned when it comes to being impatient and start increasing temps and what not. Sometimes I think bone in helps IT and I always spray my butts with apple juice and some type of whiskey or rum every hour once my IT hits 100. Anyways, good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you ever had them stall at 192 ?


----------



## smokinjj (Jun 16, 2013)

Not personally, I usually stall around 160-180.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info smokinjj I guess ill just keep waiting we are at 195 now. Should have started itv earlier. Lessons learned


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm I beginingb to think something is wrong lol. Its been 5 hours scence it hit 175


----------



## smokinjj (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah temps slow down in the end just be patient. I'm at 192 just now and won't pull until 205 and then I'll wrap in a towel and put it in the dry cooler for another hour and after that I'll pull it apart with my meatrakes. It's definitely worth the wait, especially once you hit it with JJ's finishing sauce.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

How latge was your pork butt? Mine was 5.5 cooking at 240 to 250 and its been 13 hours


----------



## smokinjj (Jun 16, 2013)

Slightly under yours at 5 lbs at 225-240 it's been windy here in Missouri today so controlling my temps has been fun...lol!! It's been 9+ hours for me and I'm at 199 so were seeing the same outcome, although I'm not in a hurry and been posting some Q-view for our our SMF friends.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Just smoked two 8 pound bone in butts a few days ago on my WSM using a DigiQ ATC set at 225 deg F.  Smoked completely through without foiling took a total of 27 hours start to finish.  Rested on a raised roast rack in a large aluminum pan covered with a kitchen towel for a couple hours to get maximum bark.  Turned out real good!  I'd post Q-View but am unable to at this time.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Forgot to mention pulled butts when IT reached 195 deg F.


----------



## philip69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Smokinjj I pulled at 198 let rest for 30 min and it was great. I couldn't pick it up it just fell appart. We had sandwiches nabisco salad and tatersalad. With the jj finishing sauce it was awesome. Thanks for everybodys help! Hope yours turns out great smokinjj.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2013)

An IT of 205*F is a great indicator the pork will be fall apart tender...BUT...The Collagen in the connective tissue begins to breakdown and convert to Gelatin at 180*F. Given enough time, I can't quantify the exact amount, the meat will fall apart regardless if it ever hits 205*F. For instance, you can smoke a Butt at 200*F. It will take a long time to even get close to 200*F maybe more than 24 hours. However, long before it hits 200*F it will be fall apart tender because Time above 180*F did it's thing. Bottom line is things like, " I take mine to 205*F..." and " They always take 2 hours per Pound to cook...". These are only Guidelines that get you in the ballpark. The rest is how it Feels, and how it Looks, Patience and Practice.

Sitting at 195*F for a couple of hours was plenty of time for the collagen to breakdown and get the meat super tender never even getting close to 205*F. Great lesson learned. One that only comes with experience. An experience that you gain with practice. It may sound sarcastic but often the best answer in a situation like this is, " It's Done when It's Done..."...JJ


----------



## philip69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## hammocksmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

I usually stall at 165. Did you let the butt get to room temp before it went in? Wait should you let it get to room temp before it goes in? I usually have an internal temp of 40 when I start.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 15, 2013)

hammocksmoker said:


> I usually stall at 165. Did you let the butt get to room temp before it went in? *Wait should you let it get to room temp before it goes in?* I usually have an internal temp of 40 when I start.


According to food safety guidelines - *No you shouldn't.* Mine go from the fridge to the smoker within a couple minutes.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> According to food safety guidelines - *No you shouldn't.* Mine go from the fridge to the smoker within a couple minutes.


Smoking B - Could you be a little more specific about the "food safety guidelines" you're referring with reference to bringing meat to room temperature. I often do as you do and move the meat directly from the refrigerator to the smoker. However, there are times I let me rest on the counter for awhile rising to and resting at room temperature.

I'm not an expert but from what I've read there seems to be a consensus opinion that meat should be fine at room temperature for up to 2 hours (1 hour when ambient temps are 90F+). From your comment it seems to me that the guidelines your referencing would call for a drastically reduced time at room temperature.

Thanks


----------



## pyrate (Sep 15, 2013)

Time my stalls for overnight so I usually sleep through it


Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smoker jb (Sep 15, 2013)

pyrate said:


> Time my stalls for overnight so I usually sleep through it
> 
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


Exactly!! I do 6-8lb shoulders and put them in at 2100. at 90 to 120 minutes a pound...stall all you want, you will come to temp by the time I wake up, have coffee and a shower, 210*, foil and towel until I feel like it. Now...I've only done 6, so the jury is still out...but no complaints so far.


----------

